# Cannot communicate with DNS server



## retuoW (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello. I'm having some problems with my internet connection that I can't figure out. I've searched google, searched several forums and tried various things. Nothing seems to work.
I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium on a laptop which is connected to a wireless network, using the D-Link DI-524 router.
Browsing the internet works fine. Sending and receiving mail works fine as well. However, occasionally I lose my connection to the internet. Now, this hasn't been much of an issue until I tried to play online with my Playstation2 console.
What happens is that I can either not connect my Ps2 to the internet; it gives me an error saying "Cannot reach the DNS server". After trying it again a couple of times I can connect without problems.
However, this is where things really go wrong. Each time I'm playing online I get disconnected after approximately 5 minutes -- it seems to be a fixed time span. Needless to say, having to reconnect each time only to be able to play for 5 minutes is quite annoying.

Okay, so I was already expecting it was the DNS due to that error I received. Start > Control Pannel > Network and Internet > Network and Sharing Center. I click at "view status" and then at "diagnose". I receive a message saying "Cannot communicate with DNS server(10.0.0.138)."
Alright, perhaps my ISP's DNS server is having issues? (The primary and secondary DNS servers on my router are set as 0.0.0.0; I have a Dynamic IP Address.) I did some research and found this thing called "open DNS", at www.opendns.com. It looked like an excellent way to find out if it was really being the server, so I switched my DNS addresses on my laptop, router and ps2, and rebooted it all. Diagnosed again: "Cannot communicate with DNS server(208.67.222.222).".

Looks like it isn't the server. I tried using the simplest thing: running the command prompt and typing "ipconfig/flushdns(enter) ipconfig/registerdns(enter)". No change.
After some more research I found out that it could be Vista's TCP Window Scaling, as said on this webpage: http://8help.osu.edu/3253.html. I followed the instructions on that page, but nothing changed.
I checked the status of my network again and spotted something that might be causing the trouble "IPv6 Connectivity: limited". I searched google though, and the things I found indicated that this is nothing to worry about.
Perhaps it's my router? I'm not an expert at networking, so maybe I should change some setting there. My console doesn't have any trouble connecting though, apart from the DNS issue, so I don't think I made a mistake during setting up my router.

This is where I'm stuck; I don't have any ideas left. Knowing myself it's probably something really simple I overlooked, but I've spent hours now trying to find a solution, and I'm tired. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sfcminelli (Jul 27, 2007)

Try This, If You Are Using Windows Xp With Sp2

Start Run Cmd
Type In Netsh Winsock Reset Catalog
It Will Tell You To Rebooth

Work For Me


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the full repair is as follows.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

